# Anime Recommendation



## Arcanuskun (May 7, 2017)

I want to watch anime now but I'm not finding the right series to watch. What would you recommend? Any genre will do. No hentai please. Watch them all already ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°). Joke.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 7, 2017)

Steins;Gate! It's easily the best thing I've ever seen and you really should watch it! It's short, with 24 episodes, a 25th episode that isn't canon and a single movie. I'd highly recommend watching it. One thing though is that it has an extremely slow start, I know quite a few people who've dropped it because they judged it off the beginning. Definitely stick with it and I think I can guarantee you'll enjoy it! I think @Chary can provide some backup.


----------



## smileyhead (May 7, 2017)

https://myanimelist.net/animelist/smileyhead&view=tile&status=7
Basically anything I'm currently watching or have given an 8+ score.


----------



## Arcanuskun (May 7, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Steins;Gate! It's easily the best thing I've ever seen and you really should watch it! It's short, with 24 episodes, a 25th episode that isn't canon and a single movie. I'd highly recommend watching it. One thing though is that it has an extremely slow start, I know quite a few people who've dropped it because they judged it off the beginning. Definitely stick with it and I think I can guarantee you'll enjoy it! I think @Chary can provide some backup.


Thanks for recommending Steins;Gate. Sadly, I already watched that series. Maybe I can rewatch it later. Good stuff indeed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> https://myanimelist.net/animelist/smileyhead&view=tile&status=7
> Basically anything I'm currently watching or have given an 8+ score.


I saw Bakemonogotari in the list. I didnt start monogotari series yet. So what specific order should you recommend me for me to enjoy the story. Heard it consists of many anime series.


----------



## Chary (May 7, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Steins;Gate! It's easily the best thing I've ever seen and you really should watch it! It's short, with 24 episodes, a 25th episode that isn't canon and a single movie. I'd highly recommend watching it. One thing though is that it has an extremely slow start, I know quite a few people who've dropped it because they judged it off the beginning. Definitely stick with it and I think I can guarantee you'll enjoy it! I think @Chary can provide some backup.


Backup calvary is here!


Arcanuskun said:


> Thanks for recommending Steins;Gate. Sadly, I already watched that series. Maybe I can rewatch it larer. Good stuff indeed.


Watch steins gate again 

Do you want a romance story: Ouran High School host Club

A short but powerful adventure series: Katanagatari (unrelated to the monogatari series)

The 'trapped in a fantasy world' trope: ReZero

Something insane: Shimoneta

Teen drama: Yahari

Something quick to smash your heart into pieces: Plastic Memories

Ready to settle in and watch a lot of anime?: Full Metal Alchemist

Fantasy/action: Fate Zero


----------



## smileyhead (May 7, 2017)

Arcanuskun said:


> Thanks for recommending Steins;Gate. Sadly, I already watched that series. Maybe I can rewatch it later. Good stuff indeed.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I dropped that one, but based on other people's recommendations, I'd say go with the airing order.


----------



## Arcanuskun (May 7, 2017)

Chary said:


> Backup calvary is here!
> 
> Watch steins gate again
> 
> ...


Katanagatari, Plastic Memories, and Shimoneta are the ones I didn't watch yet. Maybe I'll go watch Plastic Memories tonight (It's already approaching 12 midnight here in the PH)


----------



## smileyhead (May 7, 2017)

Arcanuskun said:


> Katanagatari, Plastic Memories, and Shimoneta are the ones I didn't watch yet. Maybe I'll go watch Plastic Memories tonight (It's already approaching 12 midnight here in the PH)


nonono, don't watch Plastic Memories at night, unless you're completely feelsproof.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 7, 2017)

boku no pico

Try Kekkai sensen. Really. Its good.


----------



## Arcanuskun (May 7, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> nonono, don't watch Plastic Memories at night, unless you're completely feelsproof.


It's hard for me to feel the "feels." Haha. 



eechigoo said:


> Try Kekkai sensen. Really. Its good.


Woah. Didnt know that anime. From its description, I think I can enjoy it. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (May 7, 2017)

THE OST THO


----------



## Joe88 (May 7, 2017)

https://myanimelist.net/animelist/Joe88?status=7&order=4&order2=0


----------



## Lemon_ (May 7, 2017)

Space Patrol Luluco.


----------



## Arcanuskun (May 7, 2017)

Is KonoSuba that good?


----------



## smileyhead (May 7, 2017)

Arcanuskun said:


> Is KonoSuba that good?


YES, watch it NOW


----------



## popokakapetu (May 7, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> YES, watch it NOW


And i am here listening to this: 

God bless Megumin(EXPLOSIONS) and her sweet voice!!!


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2017)

Look at my anime list. Basically anything over 7+ is good.
Here owo
And yes KonoSuba is a blast


----------



## smileyhead (May 7, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Look at my anime list.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 86287


Nichijou was the shit, actually the most funny thing i watched.
Made me laugh couple of times, sad that it ended so quickly...


----------



## smileyhead (May 7, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Nichijou was the shit, actually the most funny thing i watched.
> Made me laugh couple of times, sad that it ended so quickly...


totally agree.
@OP, watch Nichijou as well!


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2017)

Watch Angel Beats! if you want a huge train of feels btw.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 7, 2017)

Flame of Recca, the Yu Yu Hakusho that never got CN spotlight.
Ninku...but only 2/3 of the episodes are subbed.
Needless
Sekai Seifuku: Bouryaku no Zvezda
Baccano!
Detroit Metal City
No game No Life
Gakkou Gurashi
Monster Rancher
Deadman Wonderland
Btoom!
Gangsta
Initial D
Ikkitousen
Fist of the North Star
Prison School
Fooly Cooly
Ushio to Tora
High School of the Dead
Pet Shop of Horrors
Saturday Morning Sonic the Hedgehog
Legend of the Four Kings
Nanatsu no Taizai
Boogiepop Phantom
Tora no Quon
Requiem From the Darkness
Zetman
RahXephon
Speed Grapher
Thermae Romae


----------



## BORTZ (May 9, 2017)

I moved your thread to the appropriate section. I like comedy anime sometimes. I suggest checking Food Wars, The Devil is a Part-timer, and Space Dandy if you are ever in the mood for a good time.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 9, 2017)

3000 Leagues in Search of Mother
Cowboy Bebop
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Anne of the Green Gables
Heidi
Dragon Ball Super (and the other Dragon Ball series)
Yu Yu Hakusho
One Punch Man
Kill La Kill

I've finished most of those and been waiting for the rest of the series to be released (OPM Season 2) or dubbed (Super's Season 3 in Castellano).


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 9, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> 3000 Leagues in Search of Mother









PS: Well, actually 90% of the anime occurs in Argentina and the other 10% in Italy, but that mug with description was just awesome.


Spoiler



Also, for reference:


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 9, 2017)

Chary said:


> Ouran High School host Club


Yessssss


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 9, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> PS: Well, actually 90% of the anime occurs in Argentina and the other 10% in Italy, but that mug with description was just awesome.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




I watched the entire series with its original Japanese audio (+ English subs) and it honestly felt really realistic and almost cried a bit (that's one hell of an unforgettable ending). Might check out the Castellano dub of Marco sometime in the future because I sure love the opening.

By the way, I totally forgot to mention Shin-chan, Doraemon, Kochikame, Ninja Hatori and Saint Seiya.


----------

